# Hacer pcbs en isis



## dracniger (Ene 22, 2012)

Buenos dias 
.
Hoy  tengo un problemita con isis y ares pues tengo un esquematico con un fusible  y  cuando  intento hacer el pcb  me dice que   el fusible  no tienes el pquete para eso y no me permite ponerlo  alguien sabe como solucionar eso  ???


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola, en este caso te recomiendo que vos mismo lo creas con packages de ares que esta en 3D. Busca en Ares como "fus" y ahi encontraras tres modelos. Te dejo el link de como crear librerias usando Isis y Ares.
http://iesmachado.org/web insti/depart/electr/apuntes/files/eec/curso1/analogica/ARES/ARES_01_2.pdf
]  *EL PROGRAMA ISIS→ARES TEMA 1_2: CREAR UN ...*



te mando aqui las imagenes de como lo haces.



Ahora si te mando las imagenes


----------



## phavlo (Ene 22, 2012)

tambien podes buscar en google librerias para ARES, y vas a tener diferentes portafusibles, (los de grampa y los de cuna) y demas componentes.


----------

